# 15" bowl



## jasonb (Jan 3, 2021)

Biggest bowl I've turned so far. Unsure of the wood species. Will need to learn how to core if I do anymore this size.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2021)

Massive! And spectacular! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2021)

Beautiful bowl Jason!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 3, 2021)

Don't know what the wood is either but that's a beautiful piece! Well done.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 3, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't know what the wood is either but that's a beautiful piece! Well done.


Thanks Eric, reminds me of oak, but not sure...


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 3, 2021)

Great job. That is wild character.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 3, 2021)

Man that is awesome. I love big ugly bowls. I say ugly in a good way (wood) so please don’t take offense.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2021)

Great looking bowl! Love all those inclusions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2021)

Sweet! Amazing looking wood, where did you get the blank?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2021)

Really interesting bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 4, 2021)

Very nice bowl. Is it round on the bottom?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome looking bowl! It reminds me of aspen burl but not quite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 4, 2021)

That is a sweet bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful wood. Nice job on turning it also. My guess was Oak until I saw the bottom in picture#2. At 6 o'clock, the grain doesn't look like Oak. No rays. So, back to guessing on what it is.

You mentioned coring. That's a rabbit hole that'll keep you busy.

Do you have a picture of what the piece of wood looked like before you started. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2021)

I agree w/ Jason. The swirly grain looks exactly like numerous pieces of oak, both red and white but mostly white, that I've seen but I have not encountered oak with those plentiful dark areas. Possibly it is a root burl w/ lots of bark inclusions. The lack of visible rays would normally say that it's not oak, but that does not hold for this kind of piece.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Amazing looking wood, where did you get the blank?


Got it on the bay with a few various other ones in the group, but can't retrieve the info anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice bowl. Is it round on the bottom?


Thanks, nope not round on the bottom. Picture is kinda deceptive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Beautiful wood. Nice job on turning it also. My guess was Oak until I saw the bottom in picture#2. At 6 o'clock, the grain doesn't look like Oak. No rays. So, back to guessing on what it is.
> 
> You mentioned coring. That's a rabbit hole that'll keep you busy.
> 
> Do you have a picture of what the piece of wood looked like before you started. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


No, wish I did. Like most of the time after I finish a piece.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> I agree w/ Jason. The swirly grain looks exactly like numerous pieces of oak, both red and white but mostly white, that I've seen but I have not encountered oak with those plentiful dark areas. Possibly it is a root burl w/ lots of bark inclusions. The lack of visible rays would normally say that it's not oak, but that does not hold for this kind of piece.


Thanks for weighing in, was hoping you would!


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2021)

jasonb said:


> Thanks for weighing in, was hoping you would!


I was going to post the pic of the particular piece of oak that has that exact swirly grain but I can't find it. I did find a pic of an oak burl that has very much the same bark inclusions. It was not specified as a root burl but I think it had to have been.


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 4, 2021)

@jasonb I don’t know if this will help you figure out what wood your beautiful bowl is made of but here are some pictures of a Red Oak Burl I cut off of a log many years ago. I will include dry pictures the misted with water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout !

Plus the piece that I was thinking of had the string-like grain swirls like this area of this bowl

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> View attachment 199314View attachment 199315


Thanks Rob for sharing these pics. That looks spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

